# Major NH hiking trail getting closer to reality



## Anonymous (May 9, 2002)

Major NH hiking trail getting closer to reality 
By STEPHEN SEITZ 
Union Leader Correspondent

CHESTERFIELD — The promise of a single hiking trail from Mount Wantastiquet to Mount Monadnock came a little closer to reality this week, with the announcement of several state grants. 

John Summers, chairman of the Friends of Pisgah Greenway Committee, said $43,500 would go a long way in establishing the trail. 

“We may get 225 acres between Route 63 and the Connecticut River,” Summers said. “The trail itself may be about 700 feet wide. This will get us through Pisgah (State Park) over to Westport Village in Swanzey.” 

The Wantastiquet-Monadnock Greenway is a wooded corridor allowing hikers and woodland animals free movement between Mount Wantastiquet and Mount Monadnock. The necessary land is acquired through purchase or donated conservation easements. 

The New Hampshire Bureau of Trails granted $20,000, which will be used to build the Fort Hill section of the trail. This runs from the railroad bridge in Hinsdale to the Route 119 crossing at Schorling Brook, Summers said. 

The New Hampshire Land and Community Heritage Investment Program sent $11,500 to buy 10 acres in Hinsdale. This will allow a connector trail between Bear Mountain in Hinsdale, and Daniels Mountain in Chesterfield. 

A $12,000 grant from the Bureau of Trails will be used for maintenance work on the Ann Stokes Loop in the Madame Sherri Forest, which is on Daniels Mountain in Chesterfield. 

*SOURCE*


----------

